# 8-string Evertune bridges due in April!



## axxessdenied (Feb 19, 2013)

Check out their latest facebook post! 
https://www.facebook.com/Evertune


> Yesterday we plugged in the data to manufacture the first EverTune 8 string bridges. Thanks to Fred Brum for inspiring us to go ahead with this. Fred, they should be ready in April!


Looks like we owe Fred Brum a big thank you for pushing the idea forward with Evertune! Looks like we might see them available in April. 

Pretty interesting! So much amazing stuff coming out for us ERG fanbois


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuckyeah


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool. It had to come to this sooner or later.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 19, 2013)

The 7-string model is over 400 bucks. I bet the 8 string version will be more than most guitars


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 19, 2013)

I checked the Evertune site yesterday for 8-strings bridges. Hoping the wait wouldn't be too long. Saw something referencing March or, something. I then saw the Facebook page today and it was confirmed for April. So awesome news indeed.

I saw that they need specific installers to make the bridge change. So I guess you got to ship your guitar to an experienced installer, with the Evertune and wait until completion to get it back. So on top of the cost of an 8-string Evertune bridge, you got to pay for shipping your guitar and the installation process. A costly fukker, isn't it?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 19, 2013)

There's quite a bit of routing involved, aside from maybe trem-equipped guitars. Not something I'd trust to most techs. Granted, I'm not inclined to retrofit any of my existing guitars anyway... Some due to cost, some due to technical challenges.

I will be getting an Evertune bridge on an upcoming build though


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 19, 2013)

This is cool, although I probably won't get one. It's nice to see that there is now the availability of Floyds AND Evertunes for 8 strings!

In fact, I'ma get an 8 and put a Floyd on it and mount the Evertune on top of the Floyd. I want to dive and have nothing happen at all!


----------



## Cremated (Feb 19, 2013)

I wanna try one of these bridges. They seem awesome but I don't wanna drop $600+ to find out.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 20, 2013)

The Evertune seems cool but I want to try one before I drop any cash. Given I'm a bedroom rocker, I don't really see the benefit I'd gain by one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see this!

edit: Holy shit, when i come to think of it, this could potentially "save" the idea of 27" scale 8 strings to those who don't like the tension and stuff!


----------



## Durero (Feb 20, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Can't wait to see this!
> 
> edit: Holy shit, when i come to think of it, this could potentially "save" the idea of 27" scale 8 strings to those who don't like the tension and stuff!



Yeah I agree - this could make short scale 8-strings actually usable for those of us who can't stand how easily and how much the pitch wanders around when you pick the lowest string.

Very glad to see this happening.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 20, 2013)

With how cheap the RG8 is, I can justify buying an 8-string Evertune bridge. I decided against getting a RG8 before I considered the Evertune. 

Now I just got decide if I want to replace the neck.


----------



## Rook (Feb 20, 2013)

I really don't feel particularly inspired by this to be honest, things like this and true temperament frets I can't help but feel are fixing problems I've never thought I had. Obviously I do have them, just temperament is a compromise, but so are a number of other factors and I haven't spent the last 10 years going 'all these guitars are inaudibly out of tune fml!' 

I get it, and I think it's great that more stuff's available for 8's absolutely, but I haven't worried about this up to now and probably won't start


----------



## Ishan (Feb 20, 2013)

Doooohh!!§§ I was considering fixing my 8 string and selling it for a VGS 7 with the Evertune bridge but now I might wait for a VGS 8


----------



## isispelican (Feb 26, 2013)

EDIT: sorry wrong thread


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 26, 2013)

Rook said:


> I really don't feel particularly inspired by this to be honest, things like this and true temperament frets I can't help but feel are fixing problems I've never thought I had. Obviously I do have them, just temperament is a compromise, but so are a number of other factors and I haven't spent the last 10 years going 'all these guitars are inaudibly out of tune fml!'
> 
> I get it, and I think it's great that more stuff's available for 8's absolutely, but I haven't worried about this up to now and probably won't start



True temperment really depends on play styles. If you do use chords higher up on the neck on the low strings, it deff can help in theory. That being said, id love to try the truetemperment 

With this evertune 8 id be very interested. Maybe even an evertune 7. Idk but it would probably be a custom build I attempt for myself


----------



## Ryan Duke (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm pretty excited. I might have to get an 8 now.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 3, 2013)

If only they wouldnt be +$400 and another $100 for the templates.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2013)

If I wasnt going to be switching over to all fans from now on, I think I would get one of these without a doubt!


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 10, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> If only they wouldnt be +$400 and another $100 for the templates.



any good bridge is going to be around 500 dollars tho


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 10, 2013)

aaron_rose said:


> any good bridge is going to be around 500 dollars tho



Hipshot, Schaller (Well, they're dicks but still great products), Tone Pros, Floyd Rose, Kahler (USA Versions), ABM are all under $500.

With the exception of the USA Kahler, I think they're all under $200.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 10, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If I wasnt going to be switching over to all fans from now on, I think I would get one of these without a doubt!



I talked to a rep a while back and fanned Evertune bridges are very much doable, but you'll need to find someone to machine some of the parts. Basically (as I understand it) Evertune would supply the individual modules and you'd be responsible for the bridge cover and the underlying piece that holds all the modules in place.


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 10, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Hipshot, Schaller (Well, they're dicks but still great products), Tone Pros, Floyd Rose, Kahler (USA Versions), ABM are all under $500.
> 
> With the exception of the USA Kahler, I think they're all under $200.



im talking trems, like floyd originals / titaniums , granted this is a hardtail bridge but still from a builders perspective 500 isnt killing anybody for a top of the line piece of hardware.


----------



## Durero (Apr 10, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> I talked to a rep a while back and fanned Evertune bridges are very much doable, but you'll need to find someone to machine some of the parts. Basically (as I understand it) Evertune would supply the individual modules and you'd be responsible for the bridge cover and the underlying piece that holds all the modules in place.


I'm working on using Evertune modules in fanned configurations. The Canadian rep talked to Evertune for me and asked if they would sell the modules separately and the answer was "No."

I'm having to buy entire bridge assemblies and take out the modules. Sure would be nice if the modules were available for multiscale designs.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 10, 2013)

That's lame  Maybe I read into their response too much regarding the individual modules, was just happy seeing a positive response towards the idea in the first place


----------



## Galius (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Explorer (Apr 10, 2013)

Durero said:


> Yeah I agree - this could make short scale 8-strings actually usable for those of us who can't stand how easily and how much the pitch wanders around when you pick the lowest string.


 
I stopped having the problem when I finally upped the tension on the lowest strings to be the same or higher than on the upper strings. You might consider checking out your tensions and seeing what's going on there....


----------



## aawshred (Apr 10, 2013)

Explorer said:


> I stopped having the problem when I finally upped the tension on the lowest strings to be the same or higher than on the upper strings. You might consider checking out your tensions and seeing what's going on there....



when you upped string gauge tension? elaborate


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am very interested in trying this bridge, especially on an 8 string! I remember seeing the video of keith merrow wrecking his strings and it was still completely in tune. I was amazed. :O


----------



## Durero (Apr 10, 2013)

Explorer said:


> I stopped having the problem when I finally upped the tension on the lowest strings to be the same or higher than on the upper strings. You might consider checking out your tensions and seeing what's going on there....



I don't have a short scale 8 myself and I haven't been interested in them because of this issue. I understand that tension can be increased to any desirable level by increasing string gage but that necessarily leads to a darker muddier bass-like tone which I don't want.

An Evertune would help significantly in this situation by enabling the use of thinner strings without the associated pitch problem at short scales.

This is just my taste in tone. Obviously many players are already happy with their 8-string guitars that are less than 30" scale.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 11, 2013)

These seem cool but really bulky


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2013)

Do folks really hate tuning that much?


----------



## vansinn (Apr 11, 2013)

^ 
I too believe tuning issues to be a Bit overrated; it's mostly a matter of instruments being well-designed and crafted.

While I unfortunately do not possess a sitar, I do believe having tuned one of those just a single time would make ordinary tuning look fairly benign..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do folks really hate tuning that much?



It's not just about tuning though, it actually helps the intonation of the higher notes, and you can adjust how much pitch fluctuation you get when digging into the strings really hard. And hey, not having to tune and never having anything go out of tune is pretty awesome too


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the concept is great but the amount of wood lost to put one of these monsters into a guitar turns me right off the product completely. I watched Merrow's demo and I thought it was a great looking product but then I looked at the specs and so on and the cons outweigh the pros for me forsure.


----------



## Durero (Apr 12, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do folks really hate tuning that much?



In every context I can think of - performing, practicing, jamming, recording, composing, etc - I'd much rather be spending my time playing the guitar rather than tuning it.

To each their own of course. These bridges are not cheap and whether the functionality is worth the cost is a personal choice.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 15, 2013)

Durero said:


> I don't have a short scale 8 myself and I haven't been interested in them because of this issue. I understand that tension can be increased to any desirable level by increasing string gage but that necessarily leads to a darker muddier bass-like tone which I don't want.
> 
> An Evertune would help significantly in this situation by enabling the use of thinner strings without the associated pitch problem at short scales.
> 
> This is just my taste in tone. Obviously many players are already happy with their 8-string guitars that are less than 30" scale.



You can avoid having dark, muddy tones with the right gear. A good boost to cut the lows and boost the mids can do wonders for single note clarity on the lower register.

A well designed string (*ahem* CIRCLE K ) will do wonders for retaining clarity at higher gauges. if you sit around 20-21lbs it feels great. But, you have to remember that if you want to successfully tune lower and retain note clarity, then that is where a longer scale does wonders. Even still, there is no hard rule saying you HAVE to tune an 8-string to F# or E or something. You definitely need some proper gear to go along with an 8-string to get your desired tones. My carvin is 27" scale and sounds pretty great on the low registers. I've tried lower-end 8-strings and they just didn't retain that same clarity. I think a big part of it is the quality wood choices which help translate into a bit more clarity on the guitar.

Excited to see some 8-string evertune guitars being demo'd!


----------



## Durero (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Absolutely agreed on the Circle K strings and good gear


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 15, 2013)

I can see this being of great help to people that want to tune to drop E and use no thicker than 0.74'' on their low E. I know I would use this.


----------



## larry (Apr 15, 2013)

frankly, i'm sold. tuning stability was a huge reason I shied away from standard fixed bridge guitars in the first place. evertune seems to have come up with a viable permanent solution to the problem. can't wait to see what retro fit options develop for multi-scale guitars. never having to re-tune my in-coming 8 scale would just make it that much better.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 16, 2013)

Not an ERG but.... TELE EVERTUNE LOOKS SICK!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

Galius said:


>



Gee, wonder what Facebook that came from and who could possibly have taken such an awesome shot!...


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 16, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Gee, wonder what Facebook that came from and who could possibly have taken such an awesome shot!...



You get a chance to play an 8 with one yet??


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

There is one 8-string bridge. It's in that box waiting to be shipped. Not one guitar was even routed for something like this yet.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 26, 2013)

You can pre-oroder the 8 string bridge now at this linky link. $395 ain't bad. I might get one and put it in an RG8 or something.


----------



## Durero (Apr 26, 2013)

I asked for the maximum string gage that would fit in the 8-string Evertune bridge saddles and the reply was:



Evertune Facebook said:


> .080 strings will work for sure, and probably even fit strings up to .085




Are there any 8-string players here who use heavier strings than .085?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 26, 2013)

^ I use a .094 for D#/F on my 27" scale


----------



## Durero (Apr 26, 2013)

Perhaps it'd be good to let them know in this FB thread.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4809766451.367856.212967456450&type=1&theater


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait, hang on... Would it be possible to make a headless guitar with an Evertune bridge somehow? 

There should be an 8 string headless evertune bridge!


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a good price!! I hope Carvin picks these up for the DC800 at some point


----------



## codycarter (Apr 27, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Wait, hang on... Would it be possible to make a headless guitar with an Evertune bridge somehow?
> 
> There should be an 8 string headless evertune bridge!



I must attempt this


----------



## Durero (Apr 27, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Wait, hang on... Would it be possible to make a headless guitar with an Evertune bridge somehow?
> 
> There should be an 8 string headless evertune bridge!



The Evertune bridge requires a headstock with tuning machines in order to supply tension to the strings which the Evertune saddle spring mechanism balances against.

So no headless is not possible with their current design, but I definitely share your desire to see them make a headless bridge


----------



## luca9583 (Apr 27, 2013)

Durero said:


> An Evertune would help significantly in this situation by enabling the use of thinner strings without the associated pitch problem at short scales.



So if i've understood correctly, you set the Evertune for the desired tuning with _any _gauge string and _any_ pitch, and the pitch fluctuation caused by hitting the string can be completely eliminated?


----------



## Durero (Apr 27, 2013)

^ Well they've tried to make the design accommodate the most typically used gages and tunings but there's definitely limits to how tight or how loose the string can be before the saddle modules require a stronger or weaker spring to perform their job.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2013)

Durero said:


> The Evertune bridge requires a headstock with tuning machines in order to supply tension to the strings which the Evertune saddle spring mechanism balances against.
> 
> So no headless is not possible with their current design, but I definitely share your desire to see them make a headless bridge



You could probably get closer by making a really small headstock with Steinberger tuners though. If only they could take bigger strings


----------



## Explorer (Apr 28, 2013)

Durero said:


> Are there any 8-string players here who use heavier strings than .085?



Normally I use .090 for E1, but have used .125 for Bb0.


----------

